# "Bagged & Beautiful" Vossen VFS-2 | Lady Driven Infiniti G37



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

Check out this lady driven G37 sedan. Natalie's latest and greatest setup now with Vossen VFS-2 in Silver Polished with our 20x9.5 Mid-Face concave up front and 20x10.5 Deep-Face concave on rear.

Click any photo to visit VFS2.com for more.

Vossen VF / Series

VFS-2 | Silver Polished 
F: 20x9.5 | R:20x10.5 
Toyo T1 Sports



AirRex Full Air Suspension



All New 20x9.5 Mid-Face Concave Option



This Lady Driven G37 Packs The GTHAUS/Meisterschaft GTS Catback Exhaust System



Full Sport Front End Conversion w/Sport Lip



Full Video To Follow

​


----------



## SeeYal (Aug 28, 2007)

Too low from my tastes... Remind me of an old Lincoln continental with air suspension shot... No offense intended... just me...:dunno:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

Natalie's big debut in the latest Vossen VFS2 video. Enjoy!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmXPP1_FPQc&list=UUeCmQQXai_CwKDHZRO6nDBQ
​


----------



## glideslope (Dec 25, 2014)

Sorry not my style. Reminds me of the ricer days of the fast n furious. This is the reason why Im switching over to a bmw.


----------



## strawberrybob (Apr 16, 2015)

When I was checking these pictures trust me I felt like I was somewhere else. It's a feeling that I can't express! Stunning images of G37 sedan. Background effects are awesome!


----------

